# Haul:Nars



## SELFstyled (Mar 24, 2007)

A little Nars shopping this time around. All of them are just fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Habanera* eye duo
*Tutti Frutti* lipstick
*Torrid* blush
*Laguna* bronzer





















All together now....


----------



## Kim. (Mar 24, 2007)

Those colours are beautiful, could you swatch Tutti Frutti lipstick?


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 24, 2007)

you have to swatch all your stuff!!! especially the lipstick and eyeshadows!!


----------



## k_im (Mar 24, 2007)

Gorgeous photos! I think I've fallen for Torrid. Time for me to try out another Nars blush~


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome haul!
I love torrid blush, It will look great on you!
If you like torrid, try amour!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Yay for NARS.
I need to get my hands on Laguna Bronzer.


----------



## mistella (Mar 25, 2007)

NARSSSS. i love nars. more than MAC!  I love your pictures, everything looks so pretty!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 25, 2007)

ooh great haul! you'll love laguna bronzer!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2007)

Lucky!  I love NARS!


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to swatch the rest for you guys but I did manage to swatch _Tutti Frutti_ today along with my HG lippie '_Dolce Vita_'...

*No Flash:*





*Flash (this shows the true colour of both):*





(For reference I'm NC30 in MAC & Medium Beige in BE)

I love it because it's sheer & just pretty. It's similar to the colour of my lips, just better hehe.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Awesome haul!
I love torrid blush, It will look great on you!
If you like torrid, try amour!_

 
Torrid is great though I have to use it sparingly as it's quite bright on me hehe. I check out Amour next but part of me also wants Angelika.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

I love the Habanera duo, and the Laguna bronzer. those r two of my faves...lovely lovely haul hon


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome pics! Enjoy!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 25, 2007)

Great haul. Enjoy!


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2007)

Torrid blush looks awesome...great haul.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 25, 2007)

Swatches of Torrid blush and Habanera eye duo for your viewing pleasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With Flash






No Flash


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow that Torrid looks nice. I think I gotta try it! haha. The e/s looks amazing too. Nice haulage!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 27, 2007)

wow torrid looks so nice..  I would like to see a swatch of laguna!?! please?!? I am NC25 and I always wanted to get laguna, is it a nice bronzer? 

Great stuff you got from Nars. The only thing i have from Nars as of right now is the Orgasm blush and I love it..


----------



## kera484 (Apr 1, 2007)

whew, somebody needs to take my credit card away from me. I am wanting habanera bad!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Ohhh so nice! I'm loving the duo!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 6, 2007)

woohoo such a pretty haul!!! Ya took some great pics I'm drooling just looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like your l/s swatch and the blushes


----------

